# What Ship Was She?



## teb

I wonder if any 0f you R.N guys can help me with the name of an old R.N Battleship? In 1944 I was on a convoy to Archangel and Murmansk in the middle of the convoy was battleship which scuttlebut on my vessel said was going to be handed over to the Russians. After 60 odd years my memory is not what it should be or was!!!! but I think it was the Royal Sovereign .Would be nice to know I was not imagining things!!! Can any one help?


----------



## R58484956

*Royal Sovereign*

Loaned to USSR on 30/5/44 renamed Arkhangelsk, sailed in convoy JW 59 on the 24/8/44. Handed back to RN 4/2/49 and scrapped at Inverkeithing 18/5/49

Not ex RN but ex Cunard.


----------



## teb

R58484956 said:


> Loaned to USSR on 30/5/44 renamed Arkhangelsk, sailed in convoy JW 59 on the 24/8/44. Handed back to RN 4/2/49 and scrapped at Inverkeithing 18/5/49
> 
> Not ex RN but ex Cunard.


Ex Cunard- many thanks glad to know I was not imagining after all!!!!


----------



## Steve Woodward

teb 
For details on the ship and a few pics CLICK HERE


----------



## teb

Steve-Many thanks your info and pics.Seeing the pics brouight back memories .Teb


----------



## Steve Woodward

Pleased SN could help Teb


----------

